# Too Fat Boer's?



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just started my Boer herd of 6 bred does. They were bred Feb-Mar. They had been on strictly pasture, and now are on healthy forage. I do feed them a little bit of grain, about 2 lbs split between all, in the evenings when putting them up (we are in mountain lion country). They seem like they are getting a little wide. Maybe just the pregnancy ..... ? Otherwise they seem healthy and happy. Thoughts and suggestions? Thanks


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have any pics of them?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My vet taught me to base it on body condition score like in the image below. If you feel along their spine, just in front of their hips, it should give you a good idea. You really have to feel it, because their fur can be deceiving. If their spine is flush with or even sunken below the muscle/fat next to it, then they need to lose some weight. But actual "width" is typical for pregnancy, although it's a bit early to be seeing that already if they are only 2 months along. Your feeding regime sounds fine so they shouldn't be overweight!

If they are very big on their left side that just means their rumens are filled & worked, right side is where the kids grow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not healthy for them to be fat early in pregnancy. They need to be trimmed down if that is the case.

Pics may help.

They don't need the grain right now or fed big time. Just the normal roughage along with grazing.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are photos I just shot. They don't seem fat around the spine. I also think the may be further along, as a couple bags are looking plumper.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Without putting my hands on them - I think they look great! It's difficult to tell in the photos if a few have baggy udders from previous kiddings or if they are indeed beginning to fill. If there is a handful there that is kind of firm then I would suspect that you are correct and they are due sooner. They are lovely - looks like you chose a good breeder to purchase from.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good to me as well. Just right.

I agree, are these First timers or have they kidded in the past?

I also agree, to feel the udder, if you feel a pouch with something in there, can be 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.


----------



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! This will be their 2nd kidding season. I spent the time and money to get proven producers. I am fortunate, they have all been together for 2 years. The breeder had to downsize because of the drought, sad for her but lucky for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did good.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking boers for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks normal to me.


----------

